# How good or how much fun is Rock Band/Guitar Hero and all that?



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

I am in need of a fun injection and am contemplating ordering these games for more money than I actually have.  Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question.

Do you think we will ever achieve equality of races/sexes/species?  If so, why and how?  But, mainly, are those games any good?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 17, 2008)

NO buy a real guitar and write country and western songs,


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

they are shit and your lame if you play them.


dave


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> they are shit and your lame if you play them.
> 
> 
> dave



Even if everyone is drunk?  Aren't they meant to be brilliant for having people round after the pub and what have you?


----------



## N_igma (Dec 17, 2008)

They're all right I suppose, nothing like playing an actual guitar but good fun all the same.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2008)

The drums make my arms hurty.... 

i am weak


----------



## Vamos666 (Dec 17, 2008)

kained&able said:


> they are shit and your lame if you play them.
> 
> 
> dave



This.

Have you tried having sex?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 17, 2008)

We've got rock band and it's great fun. It's several steps up from dancing round your room with a hairbrush pretending to be a popstar


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Even if everyone is drunk? Aren't they meant to be brilliant for having people round after the pub and what have you?


 
lame. althought anything is fun if your drunk enough.

dave


----------



## Idaho (Dec 17, 2008)

I bet they are probably good fun. 

The idea that it would be more fun to learn to play a real guitar while having a drunken laugh with some friends is frankly laughable.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> We've got rock band and it's great fun. It's several steps up from dancing round your room with a hairbrush pretending to be a popstar



Yeah, see, I never do that anyway.  I'm worried this game might be aimed at lameoids or dweebazoids, which are two demographics I am excluded from.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2008)

Guitar Hero is most excellent fun.

Even the most shy and retiring shut-in will be strutting around, throwing big rock poses by their second go.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I am in need of a fun injection and am contemplating ordering these games for more money than I actually have.  Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question.
> 
> Do you think we will ever achieve equality of races/sexes/species?  If so, why and how?  But, mainly, are those games any good?



Guitar Hero is fun, especially if you get your 5 year old to be one of the hands and your 3 year old to be the other. It makes amusing plunky comedy noises when you get it wrong.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 17, 2008)

Idaho said:


> I bet they are probably good fun.
> 
> The idea that it would be more fun to learn to play a real guitar while having a drunken laugh with some friends is frankly laughable.


i don't deal with "fun"


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm looking at getting Rock Band for 60 quid with microphone, drums and guitar.  That has got to be a great deal, surely?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah good deal, but GH is better and stuff.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question.


 
If you are too crap to be able to find the "software, websites, coding and games" forum then I'm guessing that you are too crap to be able to play this sort of game.

Stick to marbles.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah good deal, but GH is better and stuff.



Not so much scope for a few people to join in though is there?  I'm envisaging a situation where we have another couple round, get pissed and then get involved with this game.  It's my way of accepting that the real fun in my life is over and anything that remains will just be a hollow imitation of the real thing.  What better way to seal the deal than by asking Microsoft or Sony to serve up some ready made fun with a hollow inside?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2008)

Possibly the best video games ever made. Great fun, and anyone who doesn't agree with me is a po-faced dullard 

Your 60 quid deal is very good value and you will not regret it.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> If you are too crap to be able to find the "software, websites, coding and games" forum then I'm guessing that you are too crap to be able to play this sort of game.
> 
> Stick to marbles.



Oh, no, I could find it alright.  This thread was a 2 for one-r.  It's about inequality and Guitar Hero.  You just don't get that in a rutabowa thread.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 17, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Possibly the best video games ever made.



Wouldn't go that far now...


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Possibly the best video games ever made. Great fun, and anyone who doesn't agree with me is a po-faced dullard
> 
> Your 60 quid deal is very good value and you will not regret it.



Ordered on the strength of this post.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2008)

For a particular definition of 'best' 

They're the best videogames ever made for people who don't usually play videogames.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2008)

PS: If you don't have a musical bone in your body, you may not enjoy it.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

It's so cold in here


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

Crispy said:


> PS: If you don't have a musical bone in your body, you may not enjoy it.



Oh, you motherfudger!  Me and mrs ken/paprika/I can barely remember her real name are both absolutely talentless when it comes to anything musical.  Maybe playing this game will turn us into the new Bobby and Whitney?  Here's hoping.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh, no, I could find it alright.  This thread was a 2 for one-r.  It's about inequality and Guitar Hero.  You just don't get that in a rutabowa thread.



you don't generally get more than 2 replies on one of MY threads


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2008)

So where are you getting Rock Band for £60 please? 

As I have been kinda thinking about it too.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh, you motherfudger!  Me and mrs ken/paprika/I can barely remember her real name are both absolutely talentless when it comes to anything musical.  Maybe playing this game will turn us into the new Bobby and Whitney?  Here's hoping.


If you can STOMP STOMP - CLAP! along with We Will Rock You and manage to keep time, you should be able to cope.

We Will Rock You is not in rock band, nor is any other queen song


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

Crispy said:


> We Will Rock You is not in rock band, nor is any other queen song



Fuckin' A!  Can't bear the Hitler Youth's musical division.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 17, 2008)

Marius said:


> So where are you getting Rock Band for £60 please?
> 
> As I have been kinda thinking about it too.



play.com, mate.  I saw the deal on hotukdeals.com - fucking great site.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheers. Though the deal is no good for me. PS3 version.

The xBox version on there is £99 

Ooh look there is an AC DC expansion pack.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2008)

Rock band is fucking ace.  It is absolutely hilarious.  Except when you're trying to play on ketamine.  then it's just a bit sad and noisy.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone tried Wii Music? Any good?


----------



## Sadken (Dec 31, 2008)

This game is absolutely brilliant!  Does anyone know how to play a multiplayer game when you don't have four instruments though?  We have a guitar, drums and mic but it won't let us play together without another guitar.  Or so it would seem...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 31, 2008)

your some weird and shit spelling of gay now. Its official. Southpark even agrees.

http://www.southparkzone.com/episodes/1113/Guitar-Queer-o.html

is this really what you want?


*goes off to play virtua heroin addict or whatever the fuck its called*

dave


----------



## Crispy (Dec 31, 2008)

You're doing something wrong, don't know what. Multiplayer works with any combination of instruments.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it is possibly one of the most boring things I have ever done.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 31, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Even if everyone is drunk? Aren't they meant to be brilliant for having people round after the pub and what have you?


 

yeah, i really love rock band.  provides hours of fun and drunken hilarity.


----------



## keithy (Dec 31, 2008)

they're rayt good and that... but turn me into an obsessive monster

but all games generally do that so yeh.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 31, 2008)

We found Rock Band drums were shitty on 360.Guitar hero drums on Wii are the dogs tho.And the Wii guitar is much better too.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 31, 2008)

Crispy said:


> You're doing something wrong, don't know what. Multiplayer works with any combination of instruments.



It lets the people with the controls choose and then seems to wait around indefinitely for other controllers to join in.  Any ideas what particularly weak trap I have fallen into?


----------



## Sadken (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorted it.  I think the problem may have been that I am a stupid twunt.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> We found Rock Band drums were shitty on 360.Guitar hero drums on Wii are the dogs tho.And the Wii guitar is much better too.



Shame that the Wii sucks then, really.


----------



## pk (Dec 31, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I am in need of a fun injection and am contemplating ordering these games for more money than I actually have.  Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question.
> 
> Do you think we will ever achieve equality of races/sexes/species?  If so, why and how?  But, mainly, are those games any good?



It's much better fun than you might think.

Rock Band on the Wii is really tricky, but really satisfying when you get it right, and the songs aren't bad either.

Do it, it's like glorified karaoke, but without the inevitable scrawny chavs screeching Whitney Houston at full volume after a few WKDs. Win.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2008)

Speaking of karaoke, SingStar/Lips are fucking great


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 31, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Even if everyone is drunk?  Aren't they meant to be brilliant for having people round after the pub and what have you?


I would think the game would be very frustrating if drunk since you will almost certainly fail.

But they are really very boring and the set list is shit.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

I think there great for a week or so on your own unfortunately.  They really come alive when your playing in a group, playable on your own but nowhere near as fun.

I got rock band when it first came out and it was fun, but after you've done the solo tours on a couple of difficulties, there isn't much else to do on your own IMO.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 1, 2009)

Guitar Hero is fucking awesome.

My whole family fucking loved it this christmas. Pity the default songs are so shit. I've had to play for ages to get the decent tunes and they're not much cop anywy. GH3 had a much better set list.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 2, 2009)

Bass and lead is ace and maybe the vocals but the drums are pap to play snd the noise from the pads puts off your timing.

we just cant find enough idiots to sing or play drums, I did nirvana while very drunk .

You can play the kit on it's own which is what i wish they would let you do in the songs cos the marking is all weird to someone who can play drums. The odd thumping really puts me off my janes addiction bass riff.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I am in need of a fun injection and am contemplating ordering these games for more money than I actually have.  Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question.
> 
> Do you think we will ever achieve equality of races/sexes/species?  If so, why and how?  But, mainly, are those games any good?



Lots of fun.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 2, 2009)

For the more traditional musician there's always...


----------

